# Fluke Networks TS19



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Have any of you used this tester? I purchased one about a month ago and only used it 3 or 4 times and it failed. I only need it for occasional use so I thought it would be good enough. Would I have been better off spending the extra money and getting a higher end one?? Fluke doesn't just replace it so I'll have to wait for them to see if they can repair it. Everything works fine except the speaker quit working.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have one I bought 15 years ago. Still works like a champ. It was before fluke bought out Harris though.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I love my TS30, it's got a few more features and is beefier than the TS19.


----------

